# Fehlercode: 0xc000007b !



## klauspeda (9. April 2014)

Hey PCGH-forum,
Ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner zugelegt und neu aufgesetzt seitdem kommt bei manchen spielen immer der oben genannte fehler  code :/
Was kann ich machen,,damit ich die Anwendungen. Öffnen kann ?
Habe win 7 Pro. 64 bit 

Mit directx update habe ich es schon versucht,hat aber nix gebracht
Danke schonmal im vorraus
Mfg Klauspeda


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. April 2014)

*AW: Fehlercode: 0xc000007b Hilfe!!*

Ich machs mal kurz  -->
*Komplettes SYS sonst keine Hilfe möglich *


----------



## klauspeda (10. April 2014)

*AW: Fehlercode: 0xc000007b Hilfe!!*

Prozessor: FX-8120 (8*3,1ghz)
RAM: Elixir 4*4gb
Board: ASRock 970 extreme 3 r. 2.0
Grafikkarte: XFX HD Radeon 7870 ghz edition 2gb
SSD: kingston SSDNow 60gb
HDD: seagate baracuda 1tb 7.200


----------



## sVnsation (10. April 2014)

*AW: Fehlercode: 0xc000007b Hilfe!!*

Welches Netzteil ist verbaut?

Hast du schon mal die Temperaturen ausgelesen?


----------



## versus01091976 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Fehlercode: 0xc000007b Hilfe!!*

neustes Bios drauf?
Welcher Treiber bei der Grafikkarte?

Mal mit Memtest 86+ Ram testen


----------



## klauspeda (10. April 2014)

*AW: Fehlercode: 0xc000007b Hilfe!!*

Temperaturen sind alle in Ordnung (cpu 40°C)
Bios habe ich vor 2 Tagen geupdatet
Netzteil war schon im Gehäuse verbaut ist ein seasonic SS-500ES (500Watt)
GrafikKarten Treiber habe ich den von der Grafikkarte beiliegenden catalyst driver oben
Näheres kann ich erst später sagen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. April 2014)

*AW: Fehlercode: 0xc000007b Hilfe!!*


welche Spiele sind denn genau betroffen
alle *Treiber *aktuell?
wie oben schon erwähnt --> mit *Memtest86+* den RAM testen.
sind die *NET&VisualC++ Runtimes* aktuell? Das soll laut Netz schon einigen geholfen haben.
damit mal aktualisieren: All in One Runtimes Download - ComputerBase
http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/system/all-in-one-runtimes/
wenn es bei *Physx*-Spielen passiert dann man die aktuelle PhysX-Runtime installieren (die alte am besten vorher deinstallieren)
Nvidia PhysX System Software Download - ComputerBase


----------



## klauspeda (10. April 2014)

*AW: Fehlercode: 0xc000007b Hilfe!!*

Habe mir das all in one runtime paket heruntergeladen und installiert, aber der fehler wurde noch nicht behoben 
Ich habe noch nicht so viele spiele, aber zb. Bei just cause 2 oder Bioshock infitie kommt der fehler auf jedoch bei call of duty oder battlefield nicht 
Ram werde ich erst morgen testen können


----------



## klauspeda (13. April 2014)

*AW: Fehlercode: 0xc000007b Hilfe!!*

Habe jetzt den RAM getest und war alles in Ordnung


----------



## versus01091976 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Fehlercode: 0xc000007b Hilfe!!*

Bitte neusten Treiber von der AMS seite laden. 13.12


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Fehlercode: 0xc000007b Hilfe!!*

lade den gezippten ordner C:/Windows/Minidump bitte hoch


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. April 2014)

*AW: Fehlercode: 0xc000007b Hilfe!!*



versus01091976 schrieb:


> Bitte neusten Treiber von der AMS seite laden. 13.12


 
1.) Was ist AMS - Auto Motor & Sport 
2.) Wenn du AMD meinst --> der 13.12 ist ja nicht wirklich "aktuell"


----------



## klauspeda (14. April 2014)

Treiber wurden alle erneuert aber leider noch kein Erfolg


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (14. April 2014)

klauspeda schrieb:


> Treiber wurden alle erneuert aber leider noch kein Erfolg



lade den gezippten ordner C:/Windows/Minidump bitte hoch


----------



## klauspeda (14. April 2014)

Bei mir ist kein minidump ordner vorhanden :/


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (14. April 2014)

Dann kann es sein, dass es in der Systemsteuerung deaktiviert ist. 

"Systemsteuerung" -> "System" -> "Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen" -> Tabreiter "Erweitert" -> Button "Einstellungen..." unter "Starten und Wiederherstellen"

Was ist dort eingestellt unter 'Debuginformationen speichern'?


----------



## klauspeda (14. April 2014)

Bei mir ist 'Kernelspeicherabbild' eingetragen und bei sicherungsdatei:"%SystemRoot%\MEMORY.DMP"


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (14. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie im Bild sieht es aus?


----------



## klauspeda (14. April 2014)

Genau wie auf dem bild


----------



## simpel1970 (16. April 2014)

Dann stell es auf "kleines Speicherabbild" um. Bei den zukünftig auftretenden Bluescreens werden dann Minidumps im Minidump Ordner angelegt.

 Aktuell hast du ein vollständige Kernelspeicherdatei "MEMORY.DMP", die aber mit mehreren hundert MB etwas umständlich zum hochladen ist. Über Filehoster (Dropbox, Onedrive) ginge aber auch das.

 Alternativ die Memory.dmp selbst auswerten (HowTo siehe Signatur).


----------



## klauspeda (26. April 2014)

Sorry das ich Jetzt Erst wieder Antworte...wir Waren im Urlaub 
Ich habe es jetzt auf kleines Speicherabbild gestellt, aber es Bildet sich kein Minidump Ordner :/ ich hatte auch noch keinen Bluescreen :/

Ich werde es dann erstmal mit dem Auslesen Probieren


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (26. April 2014)

Wenn Du noch keinen Bluescreen hast dann ist das auch richtig, dass sich noch kein C:/Windows/Minidump Ordner erstellt hat. Der kommt mit dem ersten Minidump. Ansonsten die C:/Windows/MEMORY.DMP selber auslesen oder beispielsweise bei Dropbox hochladen und hier verlinken.


----------



## klauspeda (26. April 2014)

Ich habs jetzt versucht die MEMORY auszulesen, aber ich finde die Datei einfach nicht :/ 
sie ist aufjedenfall nicht im C:\windows\MEMORY.DMP oder im  C:\Windows\Minidump (der nicht existiert) vorhanden


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. April 2014)

7B habe ich auch , aber nur beim OC. Will mal wissen was das ist...


----------



## True Monkey (26. April 2014)

Schon mal das getestet 

edit : das hier sollte helfen 
http://www.chip.de/downloads/All-in-One-Runtimes_37449838.html


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. April 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Schon mal das getestet
> 
> edit : das hier sollte helfen
> All in One Runtimes - Download - CHIP


 
Hat das was auch mit OC zu tun? Weil meine Gigabyte will bei 1,3V keine 20mhz mehr....


----------



## True Monkey (26. April 2014)

^^Nööp 

 Solche Probs wie der TE hat man meistens wenn man ein Tuning oder Optimierungstool über sein Sys hat laufen lassen.
 Und den Schaden was die anrichten richtet das Tool wieder


----------



## klauspeda (27. April 2014)

das all in one tool hatte ich schon einmal durchlaufen lassen hat aber nichts gebracht ...nur eine vollere SSD


----------



## simpel1970 (28. April 2014)

klauspeda schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt auf kleines Speicherabbild gestellt, aber es Bildet sich kein Minidump Ordner :/ ich hatte auch noch keinen Bluescreen :/


 
 Ist denn seither der Fehler noch mal aufgetreten?
 Das keine Memory.DMP vorhanden ist, könnte auch daran liegen, dass du das Laufwerk bereinigt hast (z.B. mittels CCleaner)?


----------



## klauspeda (2. Mai 2014)

Der Fehler ist immer noch da 
ich habe keine Programme wie CCleaner verwendet 
ich habe nur die SSD Defragmentiert sonnst nichts


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2014)

> ich habe nur die SSD Defragmentiert sonnst nichts


 
Arrgh 

genau das solltest du nicht machen 

SSD-Festplatten defragmentieren: Ja oder Nein? - SSD-Ratgeber.net


----------



## klauspeda (2. Mai 2014)

Und was kann ich jetzt Dagegen machen ? :/


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Mai 2014)

Poste bitte ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory, SPD und Graphics), sowie einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.


----------



## klauspeda (3. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Mai 2014)

Den Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo bitte noch.

Dein Rechner läuft Übertaktet (Bus Speed: 215mhz statt 200mhz). Wurde der Rechner von dir manuell übertaktet, oder hast du irgendein OC-Tool laufen?

Stelle im Bios den CPU Referenztakt auf 200mhz.


----------



## klauspeda (5. Mai 2014)

Das ist sehr Seltsam, da ich weder im Bios was verändert habe, noch ein OC-Tool benutzt habe.
es könnte sein das es schon voreingestellt war, da ich das Mainboard Mit Prozessor in einem Bündel gekauft habe 

Die screenshots kann ich erst am Freitag nachreichen, da ich gerade nicht zuhause bin


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Mai 2014)

Das wäre denkbar. Korrigiere den Referenztakt und poste bei Gelegenheit noch den Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.
Eilt ja nicht.


----------



## klauspeda (9. Mai 2014)

Referenztakt habe ich auf 200mhz runtergestellt und die Screenshot habe ich auch Hochgeladen


----------



## Airondragon (12. Mai 2014)

okey nice


----------



## klauspeda (12. Mai 2014)

Muss ich jetzt das Betriebssystem neu Installieren ? oder was ist da am Besten zu machen ?


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Mai 2014)

Sind denn seit der Umstellung des Referenztaktes nochmal Probleme aufgetreten?


----------



## klauspeda (16. Mai 2014)

Ja is alles noch so geblieben :/


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (16. Mai 2014)

Hast Du denn mittlerweile Dump-Dateien im Ordner C:\Windows\Minidump
oder eine C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP Datei?


----------



## klauspeda (16. Mai 2014)

Nein immer noch nicht


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (16. Mai 2014)

Dann mal der Reihe nach:

du hast Windows 7 64 Bit mit SP1 und allen Update installiert?
Welches Mainboard mit welcher BIOS Version nutzt Du? EDIT: Hab ich weiter vorne gelesen. Soll das aktuelle BIOS sein

Kannst Du mal ein Foto machen wenn der Bluescreen auftritt? Bluescreen-Anzeige bei Systemabsturz aktivieren


----------



## klauspeda (16. Mai 2014)

Es kommt kein bluescreen ! Es kommt nur eine fehler meldung !:"Die Anwendung konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden(0xc000007b). Klicken sie auf 'OK', um die Anwendung zu schließen.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (16. Mai 2014)

Und Du hast Windows 7 64 Bit mit SP1 und allen Update?


----------



## klauspeda (16. Mai 2014)

Ja alles neue Updates


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (16. Mai 2014)

mal nach ob folgendes Programm bei Dir installiert ist => Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 SP1 Redistributable Package (x64)


----------



## klauspeda (17. Mai 2014)

Ja ich habe alle visual packs installiert von 2008 2010 usw.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (17. Mai 2014)

welches .NET Framework. und bei den Visual Packs ist das SP1entscheidend.


----------



## klauspeda (18. Mai 2014)

.Net Framework 4.5.1 und 1.1


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Mai 2014)

Lass mal eine Systemdateiüberprüfung laufen. Dazu die Eingabeaufforderung als Admin starten und:
sfc /scannow
eingeben. Am Ende gibt es eine LogDatei. Diese hochladen.



klauspeda schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt das Betriebssystem neu Installieren ? oder was ist da am Besten zu machen ?



Ich glaube fast, dass du nicht drumherum kommst.


----------



## klauspeda (20. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich den befehl eingebe kommt am ende die meldung, das alles in Ordnung ist


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Mai 2014)

Das ist ja schon mal nicht schlecht (auch wenn es bei der Fehlerlösung nicht weiterhilft).

Das sagt Microsoft zu dem Fehler:



> 0xC000007B
> STATUS_INVALID_IMAGE_FORMAT
> 
> {Bad Image} %hs is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains an error. Try installing the program again using the original installation media or contact your system administrator or the software vendor for support.


 
Tritt der Fehler nur bei bestimmten Programmen auf? Und dies auch regelmäßig?
Deinstallation und Neuinstallation der betroffenen Anwendungen/Programme hilft hier ggf. weiter (laut Microsoft).


----------



## klauspeda (22. Mai 2014)

also bis Jetzt ist es Nur bei Spielen aufgetreten 
zb. Bei : Bioshock Infinite, Battlefield 3, Just Cause 2, Crysis 3  und noch mehr 

bei Spielen wie Cod 4, Cod 8 oder Battlefield 4, Left 4 Dead 2 funktioniert alles


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Mai 2014)

Sind die "Problem"-Spiele von verschiedenen Vertriebsplattformen, oder zeichnet sich da ein Muster ab (z.B. alle Spiele über Steam laufen, alle Spiele über Origin starten mit der Fehlermeldung)?


----------



## klauspeda (31. Mai 2014)

habe jetzt das Betriebssystem neu Installiert 
worauf muss ich jetzt achten, damit alles läuft ?


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Juni 2014)

wie gehst du bei der Neuinstallation vor?
OS
Service Pack
Updates
Chipsatztreiber
restl. Motherboardtreiber
Grafiktreiber
DirectX
...


----------



## informatrixx (2. Juni 2014)

na dann gebe ich mal meinen Standardtipp:
checke mal deine Windowsdateien ob die geschrottet sind:
cmd.exe als Administrator starten, dann den Befehl eingeben:

sfc /scannow

danach PC neustarten und schauen ob es geht


----------



## klauspeda (10. Juni 2014)

habe jetzt win 7 neu installiert und vorher die ssd mit Parted magic gelöscht habe

ich habe für die Installation eine neue WIndows 7 Professional DVD gebrannt 

alle treiber Installiert und jetzt Funktioniert alles wieder


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Juni 2014)

Prima 
Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------

